

Worlds lightest material, lighter than Aerogels - ChuckMcM
http://www.hrl.com/hrlDocs/pressreleases/2011/prsRls_111117.html

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this is some pretty cool stuff. And conductive too! Which for me suggests
that you could charge it up and have it float on an electrostatic repulsion!

